# My Stash



## Chelsea (Aug 13, 2005)

also I have two full traincases not pictured


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 13, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take pics of your traincases too


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Aug 14, 2005)

Holy CRAP, that's a lot of make-up! Awesome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

That's a lot of make-up whish I had that much.
BTW where did you get those cute stackable containers?


----------



## Endit (Aug 15, 2005)

Girl, you are set for life! Seriously, how did you... *can't finish sentence because mind in blown*


----------



## user4 (Aug 15, 2005)

WOW


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

That's alot of makeup!! Nice


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

I am jealous!! That is awesome.


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW, I'm very impressed!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the same stackables...Walmart has em cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection Chels!!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 18, 2005)

yup I got em at walmart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sad thing is this is only 3/4 of my stuff


----------



## Bianca (Aug 18, 2005)

Great collection!!!! I wish mine was that big!!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 18, 2005)

wow that's alotta makeup!!! i've been looking everywhere for a black or silver version of those stackables!!! everything i have is either black, silver, or red and my makeup are in silver traincases but i need more room... and they sucky part is that the Container Store in my area closed down! any suggestions?!


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, I would love to be surrounded by your makeup.


----------



## melony (Aug 19, 2005)

i am floored, have you used everything at least once?


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 20, 2005)

that's amazing, chelsea!


----------



## Henna (Aug 20, 2005)

Good God, woman! That's a huge stash! I'm jealous *wink*


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 21, 2005)

wow thats alot


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 22, 2005)

does anyone know where to get those containers in australia??

love your collection!!!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

dang!! do you use all that?????????????????????????????????lol


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

WoW...great collection..love the stackable containers too!


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

Now that's nice!


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 15, 2005)

holy poop thats alot of makeup. i think im in love with your makeup picture!!!


----------



## i<3jessica (Sep 21, 2005)

That is awesome Chelsea! Bad thing is: I have one of those exact cases that holds all of my makeup! I have alot to learn from you girls.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

I have ONE of those little white holders lol


----------

